# Lace Rock in Ontario



## Michael R. (Oct 7, 2005)

Does anyone know of any place to buy lace rock from, in Ontario?

I know Big Al's sells it, but it's 2.99/lb.

Does anyone have suggestions for other types of rocks that look good in african tanks which look natural and aren't very expensive? Granite I also like very much.

Thanks for your help,

Mike


----------



## P.B. (Apr 12, 2006)

I have lace rock in my tank, got some of it from big al's but its was too expensive and too small. A lfs "Strictly Fish" had some and i asked the owner if he had bigger peices, so he ordered me a box of it from his supplier in the states. cant remember the price though, sorry. I have it mixed with a bit of lava rock, i would preffer all lace though.


----------



## Michael R. (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey, that's great! Where could I find 'Strictly Fish'? Was it a lot cheaper than Big Al's, from what you can remember?

Mike


----------



## P.B. (Apr 12, 2006)

You can find there info in the review section. Yes i remeber it being cheaper and i got way nicer peices, rather than the little broken ones like big al's


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

There are tons of great rocks along the shore of Lake Ontario. They include slate and granite of various colours. They are also smooth from wave action. Personally, I don't like sharp edged stonework. It is not natural looking.


----------



## SUPERBEE (Jan 23, 2005)

you can get some great pieces of lacerock from big als, you just have to wait until they get new orders in, thats when they have all the good pieces. It is expensive though  Here is my 150 with lacerock.


----------



## DC (Mar 17, 2007)

grand river stone in london has it, they have 3 other locations in ontario too. its 99 cents a pound.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

lace rock definitely does not look natural...if your going for the natural look in lake malawi river rock and slate would probrable look more natural. go to youtube and punch in lake malawi...just sand and random smooth rocks for the most part no lace or texas holey rock to be seen


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey mike,

I'd have to agree with the steelers fan... Lace and Holey Rock is nice, but not really natural looking...

What kinda substrate you got? What "style" you going for? Cause there there's another guy here who directed me to try Greenhouses and Landscaping Stores (Plant world, Barrett's, etc) and you get river rocks and other local stone for dirt cheap (pun intended). You can get more then you can carry for well under $20... Unlike me, when I decided to, stubornly, stick with petrefied wood, and spent close to $100.... :?


----------



## fyre-of-the-dragon (Apr 30, 2009)

Grand River Stone in Stoney Creek (Fruitland Rd) has it, I saw it there for about .25 cents a pound.

Cheers.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I see a few people have touched on it already ...

Visit your landscaping companies. Many have a lot of different types of rocks to choose from and the prices are A LOT less than any aquarium retail store. Do a google search or hit the yellow pages and let your fingers do the walking... I'll bet there's a ton of places throughout the GTA that are looking to unload rocks before the winter season (shutdown) starts !!!


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i just went on grandriverstone web site and they dont seem to have 
lace rock. they have lava rock, is this same as lace rock?


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

unless they mislabled it, no its not the same. You should call them though, maybe they do have it or maybe they have other stuff you'd like. Check barretts in woodbridge and Plantworld in royal york area or any other landscaping store you know of... I'm sure you're gonna find something you like...

I've heard that in the states, they sell stones and rocks at Homedepot and places like that, but those in my area don't, but maybe you can find some at your local "Home" stores in there "landscaping" departments...


----------

